# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  J.A.E.S.A, Artificial Intelligence, Ainova Robotics Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Designer - Ainova Robotics Inc.

"J.A.E.S.A : Next Generation Artificial Intelligence" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

J.A.E.S.A by Ainova Robotics 

Published on Jun 19, 2014 




> #1 What is J.A.E.S.A. ?
> J.A.E.S.A. is a multiplatform (iOS, Android, PC) next generation AI system that is capable of and personal assistant capable of talking to a user on any topic, including sophisticated ones, just like a human would. She also has all the generic assistant features, such as web search, gps, weather forecast, she can launch and stop apps,answer calls, text messages etc. She also has extensive security capabilities and integration with Smart House, allowing you to control everything at home by voice.
> ?
> #2 When do you plan to release J.A.E.S.A.?
> Exact date is TBD, but we're planning to release it in December 2014 with the scheduled closed beta testing starting in October.
> 
> #3 Once J.A.E.S.A. is released, will you continue adding new features?
> Yes, J.A.E.S.A will be constantly updated based on your feedback. We are seekinig to provide the best user experience and will continiously improve our products.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

J.A.E.S.A Demo Video 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> The second video of testing J.A.E.S.A - a next generation Artificial Intelligence system, created by Ainova Robotics

----------


## Airicist

J.A.E.S.A and HUDSON Demo 3 

Published on Jul 18, 2014




> Third demo video, showing an alternate J.A.E.S.A personality, HUDSON, as well a a sneak peek of some house automation and robotics integration

----------


## Airicist

J.A.E.S.A promo video 

 Published on Nov 10, 2014




> J.A.E.S.A is an innovative Virtual Assistant and Artificial Intelligence, developed by Ainova Robotics. Coming soon to iOS and Android!

----------


## Airicist

J.A.E.S.A vs Siri 

Published on Jan 12, 2015




> Artificial Intelligence showdown - who will be better?

----------

